# Safety Glasses



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Good morning all.

I will be ordering a few items from the Amazon Canada site and was wondering if you would be so kind as to recommend a pair of safety glasses. Much appreciated.

Peter


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Peter; no particular recommendation from me, but my own personal gripe is the fogging up of the glasses when I'm wearing an N95 dust mask. Some of the members have sprung for the ventilated face shields, they swear by them.
I take it you don't need prescription glasses for near distances?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hard to say what brand but just make sure that they have the appropriate certification by a reputable agency as Underwriter's Laboratories (US) or Canada Standards Association. I have seen products that carry certification by both agencies. Cost might be immaterial as the lens will the part where you need the safety factor. I'm sure your fellow Canadians can help here with more information.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re John's comment about Canadian products...
(Field tested for centuries!)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if you wear glasses but these ones are the only ones that fit comfortably over mine: https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-T18000-Norton-Safety-Eyewear/dp/B004HMGCY0 I've gotten them cheaper than that price before.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You can order several types of prescription lenses that are shatter resistant and suited for shop use. I have a pair or two of these with progressive prescriptions for my far sightedness. Hard for me to see up close without them. 

I have the Rockler ventilated dust maske (pix) that expels air over my cheeks, which clears any condensation on the lenses. I keep two sets of rechargable batteries ready to go. Each lasts about 3 hours. I really like having the positive pressure, filtered air that keeps all dust out. Fits nicely despite my considerable Gaulish proboscus.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

```

```



DaninVan said:


> Peter; no particular recommendation from me, but my own personal gripe is the fogging up of the glasses when I'm wearing an N95 dust mask. Some of the members have sprung for the ventilated face shields, they swear by them.
> I take it you don't need prescription glasses for near distances?


Thank you for the prompt reply @DaninVan. Actually, I do have to wear reading glasses. Hadn't thought of that. Should I be looking for safety glasses that will accommodate my reading glasses.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> Re John's comment about Canadian products...
> (Field tested for centuries!)


Just the thing that I was looking for. :nerd:


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> You can order several types of prescription lenses that are shatter resistant and suited for shop use. I have a pair or two of these with progressive prescriptions for my far sightedness. Hard for me to see up close without them.
> 
> I have the Rockler ventilated dust maske (pix) that expels air over my cheeks, which clears any condensation on the lenses. I keep two sets of rechargable batteries ready to go. Each lasts about 3 hours. I really like having the positive pressure, filtered air that keeps all dust out. Fits nicely despite my considerable Gaulish proboscus.


That look like quite the setup there Doctor @DesertRatTom

Thank you for chiming in. Peter


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You can get plain safety glasses with what are called plus adds. Bifocals, but without any prescription for far, just for near. https://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S3760-M...91&sr=8-3&keywords=bifocal+safety+glasses+1.0 

Order the one with the same power in the bifocal add as your reading glasses


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> You can get plain safety glasses with what are called plus adds. Bifocals, but without any prescription for far, just for near. https://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S3760-M...91&sr=8-3&keywords=bifocal+safety+glasses+1.0
> 
> Order the one with the same power in the bifocal add as your reading glasses


Just what the doctor ordered. Thank you

I cringe every time I see the difference in price Amazon USA vs Amazon Canada.

Eg. Above mentioned product $9.31 USD vs $19.99 CDN (plus shipping)

It is virtually double the price with almost every product. Assuming the same product is available on the Canadian site of course!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another option is a face mask. A lot of wood turners prefer them because they give full face protection.
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/89/6029/3M-Tuffmaster-Face-Shield
Note that it also protects the throat area from flying wood.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/protective-and-work-wear/head-and-face-protection/sfhs/

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what I use for everything outdoors, Herb! Especially around the wood splitter. That beast can really throw wood. (VoE)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> That's what I use for everything outdoors, Herb! Especially around the wood splitter. That beast can really throw wood. (VoE)


I think Rick uses a similar one in the shop, and he is quite safety conscious. It combines eye and hearing protection all min one.
Herb


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a question / concern. My apologies if this is a little off-topic. Every now and then I will be browsing this site when all of a sudden I get redirected to some really suspect looking website. See attached photo. I know that the issue does not originate from my local machine as I am in IT and always make sure that my workstations are well protected. Should I be posting this elsewhere?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's nasty. Haven't seen that one for a long time. 
Personally I can attest to, 'There's no free lunch'.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> I have a question / concern. My apologies if this is a little off-topic. Every now and then I will be browsing this site when all of a sudden I get redirected to some really suspect looking website. See attached photo. I know that the issue does not originate from my local machine as I am in IT and always make sure that my workstations are well protected. Should I be posting this elsewhere?


dump Google..
go w/ FireFox..
use DuckDuckGo for search...
and run CCleaner often..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I had cataract eye surgery, so don't need glasses anymore. But when I did, I used a respirator DesertratTom recommended, and had already used a face shield. Worked very well for me, no issue with the glasses. I will continue using the face shield, because it works, I like it, and I don't get splinters and dust blown all over my face.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

peterbata said:


> I have a question / concern. My apologies if this is a little off-topic. Every now and then I will be browsing this site when all of a sudden I get redirected to some really suspect looking website. See attached photo. I know that the issue does not originate from my local machine as I am in IT and always make sure that my workstations are well protected. Should I be posting this elsewhere?


This site is heavy on ads, I use Ccleasner ,Malwarebytes, ad block, and Adblock Plus, and my PC is running smooth and fast. at this moment They are blocking 7 ads, and it has reached 21 at times. the total for the last 2 months is, 142,923 ads.

Herb


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> This site is heavy on ads, I use Ccleasner ,Malwarebytes, ad block, and Adblock Plus, and my PC is running smooth and fast. at this moment They are blocking 7 ads, and it has reached 21 at times. the total for the last 2 months is, 142,923 ads.
> 
> Herb


They are blocking 7 ads, and it has reached 21 at times. the total for the last 2 months is, 142,923 ads.

Incredible. I guess there is nowhere to hide, is there?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

For the life of me I can't seem to find the 2.25 glasses, safety or otherwise, these days. I guess we don't exist.....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

+2.25 is pretty typical for readers for guys our general age. If you are wearing prescription glasses, you can ask your eye doctor to set up the prescription in shatterproof material that you can wear as safety glasses. In that case, you don't need another pair. Give your eye doc a call to check whether the material in your glasses qualifies as a safety lens.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Re: redirection/Google
I use everything Stick suggested. Dumped google long ago. This site is somehow now connected to Google, and I think Google just dumps ads everywhere. I often find pages loading slowly because it is trying to load all those Google feed ads. This is a pretty specialized forum, and I think management went to Google for a better deal and to increase click through profits. I don't blame them for that, after all if the site doesn't make money, it goes away. I have never used Micro$oft browsers and started with Firefox not long after it was introduced. The ad blocker helps a lot, but on this site, I'm sure it slows down page loading as it processes out the ad code. 

DuckDuckGo is a nice search engine, doesn't load as many entries as other search engines, but you can ask for more listings if you want. Nice to think I'm not having every jot and tittle recorded all to be sold to peddlers. 

If I have sites that pop up like the one mentioned, I run an antivirus to get rid of it. But I do have an automatically updated internet security suite, and my router has it's own firewall, plus the one in my security suite. I use Norton, got a deal, 10 computers for $10 a year each. I had prepaid under their old play so they gave me a credit so I have a little over 2 years before I pay again. 

I generally buy refurbished computers, then replace the hard drive with a cloned drive with Win 7 on it. I have one new HP with Win 10 on it and it is actually not bad except for its nasty habit of forcing updates and making me wait before I can use it til everything's installed.

Funny how these posts start on one thing, then take off in another direction.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Peter,

There are so many different types of safety products that it's difficult to recomend without you trying them on for comfort.
I have many pairs all over the shop but my favorites hang from my neck and I always have them ready. Comfort is a big issue. If they are not comfy, you won't want to use them ! Go to a store and try some on, then you can buy on the spot or at least know what you want to order online. I also use a full face mask when using the lathe and other tasks. I find it doesn"t get fogged up as easily, it can also accommodate your glasses without any interference. 
I also agree with the dust masks. The 3M mentioned is exactly what I use.

Dan


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Danman1957 said:


> Peter,
> 
> There are so many different types of safety products that it's difficult to recomend without you trying them on for comfort.
> I have many pairs all over the shop but my favorites hang from my neck and I always have them ready. Comfort is a big issue. If they are not comfy, you won't want to use them ! Go to a store and try some on, then you can buy on the spot or at least know what you want to order online. I also use a full face mask when using the lathe and other tasks. I find it doesn"t get fogged up as easily, it can also accommodate your glasses without any interference.
> ...


Thank you @Danman1957. I am going to take your advice and head out to the big box stores. Always a little tricky when ordering personal products online. I realize that there is rarely a "one size fits all" that satisfies everyone's needs.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I had cataract eye surgery, so don't need glasses anymore. But when I did, I used a respirator DesertratTom recommended, and had already used a face shield. Worked very well for me, no issue with the glasses. I will continue using the face shield, because it works, I like it, and I don't get splinters and dust blown all over my face.


If I'm not too intrusive, could you tell me if you had a multifocal lens put in when you had surgery ? I'm having discussions with my optometrist whose is suggesting referring me for cataract surgery, I'm reading up on it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> If I'm not too intrusive, could you tell me if you had a multifocal lens put in when you had surgery ? I'm having discussions with my optometrist whose is suggesting referring me for cataract surgery, I'm reading up on it.


Hi Thomas, Not everyone does well with multifocal lens implants. They are not really multifocal and they're often not very sharp or clear. Even worse is having one eye set for near, the other for far. That can destroy binocular, two eyed, stereoscopic vision which eliminate depth perception. The choice I'd make is for a single (power) distance Rx implant and progressive lenses in glasses so I could use themfor far, near and in between. Cheap progressive lenses are a poor choice with lots of disturbing distortion in the periphery. The better lenses eliminate much of that distortion. I'm very conservative when it comes to issues of vision, it's precious and worth protecting.

Modern cataract surgery is darn near miraculous.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When I had cataract surgery a few years ago, I had the regular lens put in my left eye and a prescription distance lens in my right eye. the reason being I did not want to wear prescription glasses to shoot at the range. For normal everyday use, I do not use glasses, except for very fine print and computer glasses. I don't experience any sort of inconvenience without glasses, except for one. That is the depth perception that Tom mentioned. It is not all the time, only on certain occasions for very closeup work.
I will also pass on that beware, at any time you see a black spot anywhere in your sye and it starts to enlarge, hustle down to your eye doctor,surgeon, etc. and have it check, it might be a torn retina. I had that happen shortly after cataract surgery, and nearly lost my vison, and the retina surgeon took immediately in and repaired it with the laser. It is a nasty recovery,but, well worth the inconvenience to save your eyesight.

Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Thomas, Not everyone does well with multifocal lens implants. They are not really multifocal and they're often not very sharp or clear. Even worse is having one eye set for near, the other for far. That can destroy binocular, two eyed, stereoscopic vision which eliminate depth perception. The choice I'd make is for a single (power) distance Rx implant and progressive lenses in glasses so I could use themfor far, near and in between. Cheap progressive lenses are a poor choice with lots of disturbing distortion in the periphery. The better lenses eliminate much of that distortion. I'm very conservative when it comes to issues of vision, it's precious and worth protecting.
> 
> Modern cataract surgery is darn near miraculous.


You're right Tom. I talked to an ophthalmologist and he advised against multifocal. He suggested almost exactly as you've commented. I've got to call him in the new year and set up an appointment for discussion, tests, whatever, and maybe get on with it. He says no rush, but sooner than later.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> When I had cataract surgery a few years ago, I had the regular lens put in my left eye and a prescription distance lens in my right eye. the reason being I did not want to wear prescription glasses to shoot at the range. For normal everyday use, I do not use glasses, except for very fine print and computer glasses. I don't experience any sort of inconvenience without glasses, except for one. That is the depth perception that Tom mentioned. It is not all the time, only on certain occasions for very closeup work.
> I will also pass on that beware, at any time you see a black spot anywhere in your sye and it starts to enlarge, hustle down to your eye doctor,surgeon, etc. and have it check, it might be a torn retina. I had that happen shortly after cataract surgery, and nearly lost my vison, and the retina surgeon took immediately in and repaired it with the laser. It is a nasty recovery,but, well worth the inconvenience to save your eyesight.
> 
> Herb


Herb, would the torn retina be associated in any way to the cataract problem ? I'm looking at cataract surgery in the new year.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Thomas; not to worry! It's absolutely routine now...they crank them through at several per hour.
I had my first one done last Sept, and my other one will be on Jan 15th.
Follow their instructions exactly and don't do stuff that'll raise your BP after the surgery (for a couple of weeks.)
It's completely painless. 
Your eye might feel a bit funny for a couple of months but it's very minor and it goes away as the healing completes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Herb, would the torn retina be associated in any way to the cataract problem ? I'm looking at cataract surgery in the new year.


Neither the optomologist or the retina surgeon would give me an answer to the cause. It was in the first eye that was operated on that had the regular standard lens. 
I don't want to alarm you, just to warn you. This is amazing surgery, you won't believe the better eyesight you will achieve after it is done.
The point I want to make is if there is ANY noticeable black spot appearing after surgery, go see your doctor immediately. I called and the girl at the desk put me off a week because they were booked up. The Doctor had a fit when he found out as 1/3 of my vision was blacked out. 
My cousin went thru the same thing I found out later and waited too long and lost the sight in one eye.
Another thing I forgot to mention was that the distance lens wasn't covered by insurance,I had to pay the difference in the cost of the lens, but to me it was worth it, it is the same prescription as my glasses were and now I have 20/30 vision without glasses,

Herb


----------



## blakeluby (Dec 22, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> Peter; no particular recommendation from me, but my own personal gripe is the fogging up of the glasses when I'm wearing an N95 dust mask. Some of the members have sprung for the ventilated face shields, they swear by them.
> I take it you don't need prescription glasses for near distances?



Good One..!!


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 8, 2020)

I use the Gateway Safety 6980 Safety Glasses. they are about $7.


----------



## BrianWansle (Jan 7, 2020)

I would recommend safety-glasses the PYRAMEX SB7910D15 Pyramex Clear Safety Reader Glasses. This pair of Pyramex prescription safety glasses appears in a classic black full-frame design. And they are also very helpful.


----------

